# your pathetic



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

"Hello,

Can Anyone give me some good Sword & Dagger drills to teach in my class. I really like how they help develop Eye/hand speed, timing etc...

Thank-you in advance.

Peace & Harmony always

Enoch"


you are pathetic!! 

 how can you call yourself a teacher when you do not know what to teach and you are asking an internet forum for help on what to teach your class??? 
i feel sorry for your students..... i know plenty of espada y daga and also garrote y daga drills, some of the basics include, arko, suyop, palakaw but you cannot learn them from a forum you must study with a qualified teacher....preferably the main teacher of the style (grandmaster)......

once again you are pathetic

terry


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

this is a reply to person who stated the espada y daga drills Thread


----------



## Seigi (Mar 27, 2003)

I know plenty of drills from Inosanto Kali.

I asked for more option to share?

I thought that was what this forum was for?


Sorry to offend you.

Peace


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

hell, you must have felt pretty bad to ask that type of question though it just sounded funny.....


----------



## Seigi (Mar 27, 2003)

This is the last question i will ask on this forum!

Peace


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

paul i will say this again because i dont think you understood my reply.....

enoch said Can Anyone give me some good Sword & Dagger drills to teach in my class. I really like how they help develop Eye/hand speed, timing etc...

and then paul said
We need more instructors like him who claim FMA; who are always trying to learn from others.


hey paul we do not need FMA instructors who ask for advice on what to teach their class from an internet forum... hahahahahaha 
the notion of this makes me sick,  you tell this to any grandmaster in the philippines and they will also burst out laughfing....

paul.. who are always trying to learn from others.

yes by all means this is what people should be doing i myself am a personal student of two great FMA grandmasters...

BUT TRYING TO LEARN FROM OTHERS IN A FORUM TO TEACH THEIR CLASS THE NEXT NIGHT.... COME ON THIS IS TOO MUCH....

LEARNING FROM OTHERS IN THIS FORUM AND ASKING ADVICE FOR YOUR PERSONAL TRAINING IS OK IF YOU DONT HAVE A GOOD TEACHER,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, BUT IAM AGAINST WHAT HE JUST SAID WANTING TO LEARN TECHNIQUES TO TEACH HIS STUDENTS....

THANKS

TERRY


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2003)

So, you're a trolling child, and you wanted us all to know it?

Okay, consider it noted.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 27, 2003)

Seigi,

I think most people understood your quest to always improve yourself and serve your students and peers.  Please continue to contribute to this forum.

MoroMoro,

With all due respect, please don't be so quick to judge a post.  A forum, like a seminar or class is another way to share and maintain knowledge and information.  MartialTalk is a destination for "Friendly discussion about the Martial Arts."

I stated this in the other thread and I will quote myself in this one:

"The cool thing about threads like this is that we expand and preserve the reference base for everyone, which is excellent!"

Lets never stop learning and being open to learn from each other!!!

Palusut, Lowly Padawan Learner


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

ok


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

Gee Terry,

You are pathetic, you start a new thread instead of replying to one. Oh my gosh how could this happen? I just do not think you should be using a computer onles you learn more first.


Seigi,

Look me up as planned. E-mail or PM me. We can still get together and discuss in person those one on one instructions.


Have  A Nice Day Everyone


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 27, 2003)

SEIGI
Keep on asking questions. Whatever it takes to make yourself better. Besides, I do believe Rich has said he was willing to get together with you and show you in person. That is not learning from a forum. This wouldn't have happened if you didn't ask.

Bloodwood


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 27, 2003)

> you are pathetic!!
> 
> how can you call yourself a teacher when you do not know what to teach and you are asking an internet forum for help on what to teach your class???
> i feel sorry for your students..... i know plenty of espada y daga and also garrote y d



Whoa whoa whoa. All Seigi did was ask a question on a forum. This is a man who is willing to learn Filipino martial arts. On the other hand, you have shown an extremely immature attitude by calling another "pathetic."

You just revealed yourself for who you are with this ridiculous post of yours.

I would encourage Seigi to keep on asking questions.

Brian Johns
Columbus. Ohio


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

even though this whole agenda was sorted out between me seigi and palusut, a lot of people wanted to express their views....

all i was saying and this will be for the last time... is that it is ok to ask questions this is what this is for ..... but SEIGI ASKED QUESTIONS ON WHAT TO TEACH HIS CLASS....

see he asked questions on what to TEACH HIS CLASS...
TO RICH AND WHOOPASS THIS IS MY PROBLEM....HE ASKED QUESTIONS ON HELP TO TEACH HIS CLASS..

AS I SAID TO PAUL BEFORE TO ASK QUESTIONS IS GREAT WE ARE ALL HERE TO HELP......
BUT IF A PERSON ASK HELP IN TEACHING HIS CLASS....
THIS IS WRONG...

SEIGI, PAUL AND MYSELF HAVE ALREADY SORTED THIS MATTER OUT AND WITH RESPECT TO SEIGI YOU SHOULD STOP EMBARRASING HIM


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 27, 2003)

But to stoop so low as to call someone "pathetic ?"


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

ok, that was a little harsh,


----------



## Seigi (Mar 27, 2003)

Thank-you to all for your support & e-mails. especially to Mike, Rich, Dan , Paul, John & Others.

I will continue to ask questions & Learn from others.
Be it on a forum, in person, a video, etc...

I will not allow one persons opinion (though he does'nt know me or my experience in the martial arts or how i teach my class) Stop me from learning.

All of you have shown me what true martial artists are:

Respectful & willing to help others

& to this i give my gratitude & i will be contacting many of you for further education.

& Yes i've been studying for years now,
but i will never know everything about Espada Y Daga

Peace & harmony always


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

hi seigi

if what you said is right keep teaching your class and you can email me and i will be happy to help if i can

also you said

& Yes i've been studying for over 10 years now,
but i will never know everything about Espada Y Daga

i this case i urge you not to teach your class drills for E y D that you learn from here especially since you said you know notthing about it, it is for the benefit of the student....it is best that you learn EyD from a qualified instructor prferable a very high master, many of the pure abanico systems (the most common in eskrima) have great EyD.. 

keep asking questions....

thanks 

terry


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 27, 2003)

> i this case i urge you not to teach your class drills for E y D that you learn from here especially since you said you know notthing about it, it is for the benefit of the student....



Whoa whoa, I've reread everything that Seigi wrote. Nowhere does he say that he knows nothing about espada y daga. He never said that.

Be very careful not to mischaracterize what someone else said.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

on his last post

just above where he says peace and harmony

be more alert next time


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *...
> TO RICH AND WHOOPASS THIS IS MY PROBLEM....
> *



As long as you admit it is your problem and keep it your problem and not trying to verbally attack someone.

Yes this is a written format and the body language and smiles or frowns cannot be seen. So, if you approach it with some patience and ask some questions, to further clarify. This is much better at getting result then the in your face, you are wrong way. Well At least this is my opinion from my own experiences.

Take it or leave it.

Have a Nice Day


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

actually its his problem and also his students problem  

have a nice day


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 27, 2003)

:uzi: :argue: :flame: :shotgun: :enfo: :sig: :redeme:  :erg: :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2003)

Folks....Play nice.

Keep it friendly and polite.

Thanks.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 27, 2003)

Youve really done it now. Enoch is a good man. Modern Arnis is his second art and is relatively new to the system. He had a question that he didnt have the answer to so he made an inquiry on this forum to get the answer. Whats wrong with that? I dont know what your problem is, but youre messing with the wrong group of people. Our family may be dysfunctional but its still our family and to attack one of us is to risk retribution from the entire group.

It is easy to stir up crap while hiding behind the safety of your computer and another to have the balls to say things to someone face to face. I have proven on more than one occasion that I have balls. So now I say to if you dont have anything nice to say then,* shut your hole!!!!* In case you dont know who I am, my name is Datu Tim Hartman. As one of the leading authorities in the art of Modern Arnis, I feel that Enoch did nothing wrong and that youre a total @ss!



> dont sing it, bring it


I find this funny seeing ALL that we are hearing from you is lip service from a probable armchair quarterback!

Enoch, Ill be in Detroit April 18th. If you like I would be more than happy to stop by the school and answer any questions.


Datu Tim Hartman
President
World Modern Arnis Alliance
www.wmarnis.com

*Moro moron*, In case you didn't understand what I wrote, here it is in sign language.:bird: :moon: :bird: :moon: :bird:


----------



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

THIS MATTER HAS BEEN SORTED OUT BETWEEN ALL THE PARTIES INVOLVED..
I FOUND IT A LITTLE AMUSING that he asked for help to teach his class..... i dont know who you are i dont care who you are....

ohh one of the leading authorities in modern arnis, whos got a complex here, go to cebu, and zamboanga city or tondo manila and advertise that fact ........ dip **** the term datu means notthing to us filipinos how ****en dare you threaten me with your ****.... (lets play the way you want to play) you know who iam iam one of the highest ranking practitioners of gm navarro, and iam also the only practitioner of my uncles lyabeyesa and buntot pagi system and hilot of zamboanga city and yes i do hope to hold seminars aboard in the future, my website will also be up later this year, i will keep this site posted..

look i have sorted this out and most of the people who have gotten angry with me for posting this reply are now what i consider email pals...check you timing next time DATU.... hahaha


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *look i have sorted this out and most of the people who have gotten angry with me for posting this reply are now what i consider email pals*



I find that hard to beleave. The fact of the matter is that you attacked one of the family for no reason. You should be more careful than that. If you want to be welcomed on this forum you better start treating people with more respect.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

ok ok

we all have one great passion and that is the love for the filipino martial arts....

lets keep it this way 

much love and maraming salamat sa inyong lahat


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 28, 2003)

First you said:



> i this case i urge you not to teach your class drills for E y D that you learn from here especially since you said you know notthing about it, it is for the benefit of the student....



You said  that Enoch doesn't know "nothing about it."

I said that Enoch never said that.

You replied:



> on his last post
> 
> just above where he says peace and harmony
> 
> be more alert next time



Okay, let's see what he ACTUALLY said in his last post:



> & Yes i've been studying for years now,
> but i will never know everything about Espada Y Daga
> 
> Peace & harmony always



As you might note, he is saying that he knows  Espada y Daga, but not everything. This is far different from him allegedly saying that he knows NOTHING about espada y daga. Two very different things.

So I would suggest that YOU be more alert next time.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

actually you stated "As you might note, he is saying that he knows Espada y Daga, but not everything. 

This is far different from him allegedly saying that he knows NOTHING about espada y daga. Two very different things.

actually he said
but i will never know everything about Espada Y Daga

i had trouble interpreting this,,,, what does that mean..

but i will never know everything about Espada Y Daga


and for the last time this thread has been sorted out with the main parties involved....


----------

